# spouse visa & disability benefits



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Is there anyone thts kind and can help me plz plz plz. Im on disability benifits so I cnt work. Ive been to solicitor hes said im exempt frm the new immgration law. Ive made all pappers but just scared bradford council has wrote me a supporting letter to and my doctr. Plz help me are these letters gd. Shes wroten me love letters I've wroten her love letters birthday cards and all other stuff. Wht you say fr my chances fr my wifes visa.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

What disability benefits do you receive? How much income do you have in total each week? 

Note text speech is NOT allowed on this forum. Any further posts in text speech will not be answered and deleted.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi shel lovey I dont understand what you mean by text speach. Im new on here please explain. 
Im getting dla 295 pounds every month 245 pounds esa every two weeks that will be about 6 or 7 hundred pounds a month. The solicitor that i went to see hes been in this feild for 25 years. Hes fought my sisters case and her husband came over. He said ive got strong supporting letters and fought these cases befoure when a person has strong supporting letters they will get visa because of care they need. Shes been writing love letters to me and me too. got a letter from bradford council to. Im living with mum and dad so im not paying rent or anything like that.

I know someone thats got a disability who had 1,000 pounds in savings his wife came over with supporting letters.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

yazzer786 said:


> Hi shel lovey I dont understand what you mean by text speach. Im new on here please explain.


 What Shel is telling you is you must write in full English words as its the forum rules.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you very much sel lovey for letting me know I want write in short nextime.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

yazzer786 said:


> Hi shel lovey I dont understand what you mean by text speach. Im new on here please explain.
> Im getting dla 295 pounds every month 245 pounds esa every two weeks that will be about 6 or 7 hundred pounds a month. The solicitor that i went to see hes been in this feild for 25 years. Hes fought my sisters case and her husband came over. He said ive got strong supporting letters and fought these cases befoure when a person has strong supporting letters they will get visa because of care they need. Shes been writing love letters to me and me too. got a letter from bradford council to. Im living with mum and dad so im not paying rent or anything like that.
> 
> I know someone thats got a disability who had 1,000 pounds in savings his wife came over with supporting letters.



Forget what you know about such a person who may or may not have done something that may have got them a visa. 

Supporting letters are great but hold little weight in the eyes of the UKBA because they can be easily faked by your friends and family as can love letters. They want real evidence of a relationship, commitment, housing and income. 

The rules have changed substantially not that long ago and yes the fact that you get DLA means you are not subject to needing a substantial income. 
Though there are still income rules you need to need to meet and others. However seeing as you have taken advice from a lawyer why not just continue working with them instead of questioning what you are told here?


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Shel lovey I really appreciate you got the time to reply back. Yeah your right about letter and others. But the letters from doctrs and council they are real. Yeah lovey you are definitely right I think the changing of these laws are because people are playing with this immgration system and it makes it hard for the genuine people.

Well the doctors letters have nhs logos on telephone numbers and other stuff.

Lovey I just think there is alot of pressure on disabled people I cant do much and look the immgration people not thinking. I just wish they can relax the disability laws because people like me are struggling really missing my wife but cant go to meet her without a person to be with not good on my legs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

I only know the basics about UK migration. There are plenty of people on here who know lots and may be able to advise you but you might have to wait until they are online.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

That's so creepy that you keep calling _Shel "Lovey".


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

:rofl: 

I'm used to it being on the Australia board mostly. Its common with lots of our posters from India and Pakistan.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm used to it being on the Australia board mostly. Its common with lots of our posters from India and Pakistan.


One can never have too much love.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are in receipt of any of these benefits then you have to prove adequate maintenance:

Where the applicant’s partner is in receipt of any of the following benefits or allowances in the UK, the applicant will be able to meet the financial requirement at that application stage by providing evidence of “adequate maintenance” rather than meeting an income threshold:
• Carer’s Allowance.
• Disability Living Allowance.
• Severe Disablement Allowance.
• Industrial Injuries Disablement Benefit.
• Attendance Allowance.
• Personal Independence Payment.
• Armed Forces Independence Payment or Guaranteed Income Payment under the Armed Forces Compensation Scheme.
• Constant Attendance Allowance, Mobility Supplement or War Disablement Pension under the War Pensions Scheme

Adequate maintenance is having £112.55 left each week after paying rent and council tax.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*haha*

Amy yeah I can understand where you coming frm but ive been bought up saying lovey to men and weman.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah but what if your living with family and you have all the money saved up. Im living with family and my dla and esa just gets spent on my personal needs rest of gets saved up. I don't pay no rent nothing at all


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Add up you benefits. Do you have £112.55 every week?


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Immgration*

Yep I do I have over 700 pounds left over.is that enough???


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

yazzer786 said:


> Yep I do I have over 700 pounds left over.is that enough???


 Per week?


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Immgration*

Well over 700 pounds I have left over every month after all my personal needs. Soo that is. More than 112 pounds every week. What you say?


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

It is stressful this all but I think uk immgration just goes over the top with the immgration rules.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Lovey you got my messages


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What nyclon is saying is to work out if you meet maintenance requirement:
First, add up all your income, benefits, tax credits etc.
Subtract any tax or NI you pay.
Take away any rent/mortgage and council tax you pay.
If you then have £112.55 per week left, you meet the requirement.
Disregard anything else you spend on, such as bills, food, travel, leisure etc.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

I dont pay no rent I live with family. I just spend about 50 pounds a month and thats my spending other than that I have 7 hundred odd ppund left over end of month. I dont no morgage nothing at all. I live with family its a big house.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

So I have more than 112 pounds left over a week.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

I dont pay nothing no tax nothing what soo ever my family does that


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Then you meet the maintenance requirement.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Joppa thank you very much I really appreciate your time I really do. I have supporting lettets to from docter and council they do explain my needs and others. What you say?? My wife has been writing love letters I have been typing them because of my bad hands.???


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Immgration*

Do they priorities people with disabilities or nop. They look at there needs and all that and other


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

yazzer786 said:


> Do they priorities people with disabilities or nop. They look at there needs and all that and other


 No, why would they? Unless you apply using the priority service which costs more you get the same service as everyone else.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*immgration*

If I meet the all the requirments can they still object??


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Shel lovey have you ever heard on this forum where an applicant has there visa the first you know the disability one


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

I mean the first time without object


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

There have been lots of people on the forum who have applied and granted in similar circumstances, due to claiming disability or carers benefits.

Yes that means you are subject to the lower financial requirements but there are other requirements to meet. A genuine relationship is the most important. 

Your disability has no bearing on the application. You will not be given any special treatment. Nor will you get a visa based on needing her to care for you. Though you also will not be discriminated against. 

Each case is decided on its merits from the evidence you provide according to the Law.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Its very confusing shel love this all. The supporting letters that ive given want them have no value at all in there eyes that this is in need of love and care


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks shel yeah your there are sham marriages out there so this why they after be very careful. Yeah evidence is a key thing to im just really worried cant neet my wife git really bad legs.missing her alot me. I just pray they give her the visa I can be completed with my wife. You know love is a very special thing in life not for me but for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

yazzer786 said:


> Its very confusing shel love this all. The supporting letters that ive given want them have no value at all in there eyes that this is in need of love and care


 Maybe you need to hire a home-care assistant.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah got offered that but they give there own time. My doctar has written that to.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*immgration*

Shell lovey when submitting the visa pappers does my wife after submit them because its fr my wifes visa who im applying for. So does she after submit them for herself in person.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

Your wife is the applicant not you. You must give her all the supporting documents related to your income, accommodation and sponsorship but she applies for it. 

Where is she applying from and soneone can then tell you the exact procedure for that country.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Immgration*

Yeah shes got the documents all of them. Shes applying from pakistan I was just not sure because itmakes ssense if she submits tge pappers you know i dont think anyone else can submit them for her. Am I right??


----------



## Aliali2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

She needs to book an appointment with Gerry's operating on behalf of BHC collecting documents and finger prints then they will forward application and other supporting documents to BHC.


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Immgration*

Ali so my wife need to submit them pappers in person. Shes got all pappersno one rkse cant submit them for her it will look odd.


----------



## Aliali2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

No she need to submit paper they will take her photographs and finger print scan aswell. Without this your process cannot be started


----------



## yazzer786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Immgration*

Thanks Ali really appreciate your reply. Just want to ask you you know anyone who has submitted papoers thats got disability and they have gave visa to them. You know anyone around. Thanks


----------

